# Cow n fungus pie



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Used McGuires recipe. Maters are slightly cored, dash of Cavenders, garlic and feta. There isn’t any left.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

since there isn't any left, thanks for the tease.... it was GGGGOOOOODDDDDDD


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Ok I gotta ask. What the hell is that?


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd say beef and mushroom pie!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks GREAT!

I'd forgotten in my old age about a smothered tomato on a grill recipe.

Make a slurry of grated parmesan cheese, mayonnaise and a little soft butter.

About half and half mayo to parm, a quarter less butter . If it is too thin add parm, too thick, add some mayo. Then add some green onions. Slather it on a tomato, grouper, or the flip side of a steak after you have flipped it on the grill.

I think I posted the recipe years ago. It came from some farmhouse in Pennsylvania I think.

Jim


----------

